# Premiere Instructor Training



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Well done...*

Kent,

Impressive resume to say the least. Would love the opportunity to join you on one of these ACA Kayak Instructor Classes. This year is most likely out but wanted to start the process to see if you would consider having one maybe next year on the Poudre. Not sure what kind of river features you require but I'm confident you are familiar with the Poudre. Any chance the Poudre would be a place to host an ACA Kayak Instructor Class? I would for sure be willing to help this process out in anyway I can.

Thanks again Kent.

Lenny 
970.481.7158


----------

